# Scary scraping sound



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You may have a small rock caught in there or maybe a pad shim is walking around. Sounds like you are going to have to pull rear pads and look around for a shinny spot if it's not rust from sitting. :vs_cool:


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be several reasons why, you will have to get it up on a lift to investigate/examine as to what it is. Some places like mavis won't even charge for this service. They will do a complete brake inspection. They pull the wheel, rotor, and calipers.



Check function of all calipers and make sure they are working correctly and not sticking or touching rotors, check if anything has gotten stuck between caliper and rotor. Broken or rusted out springs and bolts on the calipers can cause an awful noise. Just a suggestion.



Hope you get it figured out soon papereater. Happy New Year!!


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Good deal, Brain and Jmon! Guess I will have to remove the calipers and see whats going on (sheesh). Of all the cars I have had and brakes Ive done (at least, just for a DIY'r) Ive never seen this kind of malarky. 

and thanks, happy N Year to you (s) too!!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on your location/environment, it could be the backing plates are corroded and swollen with rust and rubbing on something. Up here it's not uncommon - I think my mechanic has either removed or bent all of my out of the way on my 11 year old truck.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> You may have a small rock caught in there or maybe a pad shim is walking around. Sounds like you are going to have to pull rear pads and look around for a shinny spot if it's not rust from sitting. :vs_cool:


But Brain, what are "the rear pads"? Those in the REAR wheels? What about the front wheels?

BTW, rotors look good- no unusual wear spots/burn spots, etc.......


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It's probably behind one of the discs. That's why you don't see wear from outside. Pull the wheels & look.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

This is DIY forum. Don't sheesh DIY jobs...


Neighbor's son had horrendous scraping noise from his Subaru. Come to find, it was rock caught between pad and rotor. KISS. Dust cover will make noise all the tie, not only when you use brakes. 



Either way, needs to be disassembled and investigated.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, did some "taking apart", after visual of all 4 wheels. Cant find a single thing. Geez (not saying sheesh, UK!!). No stones, etc, at least, to my vision. Would have figured something would be apparent, but no such thing. Now, of course, Im not an expert in this field. Just a DIY guy. If van still does this noise, will have to abandon the DIY and bring it to a shop. We'll see. 

Meanwhile, going to test it out again today. If I learn something I will advise you (s) asap. Who knows, maybe I will hear the noise/isolate it better, with windows OPEN. 

Thanks, People.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Just remembered to mention - when I inspected the pads, even though they had still a 7mm left on them, noticed some flaking off of material, just on the edges. That has to be a bad sign, right? Couldnt that flaked stuff/debris/dust cause that scraping/squealing sound?

With that, I should plan on replacing the pads- not too $$ and not that hard to do. Then, see what happens. Got little to lose.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Visual? How about lifting the drive wheels off the ground, put the car in drive & step on the gas, then the brake. If there is no noise, it's in one of the other wheels. Lift the other wheels & spin them by hand.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Guap0_ said:


> Visual? How about lifting the drive wheels off the ground, put the car in drive & step on the gas, then the brake. If there is no noise, it's in one of the other wheels. Lift the other wheels & spin them by hand.


Wow, guap, such a great idea. Man, why didnt I think of that! Now, I gotta remove wheels again. But isnt it dangerous starting the car on jack stands? 

But I did rotate the hubs at least. I had not mentioned that.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> But isn't it dangerous starting the car on jack stands?


Just make sure that the jacks are under the axle, if it's a rear wheel drive & under the lower control arms if it's a front wheel drive & you'll be safe.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That's if your vehicle is RWD. As noise is coming from the rear, right? Then BOTH wheels have to be up in the air. TWO jackstands. No, it's just fine to run engine in D with both drive wheels up. Same goes for FWD.
No, flaked edges will not produce noise. Did you inspect all FOUR wheels? Noise carries very well across a large metal box called car and is very deceiving on its origin. You must do all 4.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ukrkoz said:


> That's if your vehicle is RWD. As noise is coming from the rear, right? Then BOTH wheels have to be up in the air. TWO jackstands. No, it's just fine to run engine in D with both drive wheels up. Same goes for FWD.
> No, flaked edges will not produce noise. Did you inspect all FOUR wheels? Noise carries very well across a large metal box called car and is very deceiving on its origin. You must do all 4.


Yes, UK, I removed all 4 wheels. Jacked up the 2 fronts. Inspected/turned all 4 hubs by hand on all 4. Interesting about the noise- sometimes it seems like coming from the rear only, then mostly from front! Man. 

I have decided to replace front pads/clean calipers, etc. Then drive it. Then, see if I need to change also the rears. Im guessing I willl have to do all 4. Not so bad, I guess. Good to know about flaked edges, so I dont get my hope up too high. Thanks, UK.


----------

